# 95 Maxima stalling issue



## hot4maximas (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a list of ECU codes for the 95 Maxima ?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

go here and put the code(s) in the space provided. When does the stalling occur during accelerating or decelerating?


----------



## hot4maximas (Oct 27, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> go here and put the code(s) in the space provided. When does the stalling occur during accelerating or decelerating?


Driving in general, so I guess accelerating. taking it to another Auto Zone tomorrow for a code reading, hope this place can do it. Last one told me my car was in between the obd1 and obd2 and couldnt do it. I was told that he may have been an idiot and to take it eslewhere, most 95's are obd2. Thanks for the link, will let you know what I find out.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

mostlikely if the car is stalling while driving you have a clogged fuel filter. if thats not it, then you head to the coils then plugs then tps, and if those turn out ok then you go to the fuel injection.


----------

